# MY NEW STALLION!



## REO (Jun 4, 2010)

I've waited a LONG time for this!!!

Intoducing my new stallion!

*"THE POOKA"*

* *

* *

*ROKO Lotto Splash Of Perfection*

Son of Nort and my mare Muffy!






Keep in mind he has been out in the PASTURE for *2 years* and pulled out and cleaned up. He was NOT worked or sweated AT ALL!!

AND!!!! *He's only 29.75" tall!*

I also have his yearling FULL brother who looks just like him! Except his pattern is different LOL! And we're expecting another full sibling next month!

I'm in HEAVEN!

Ok, here he is!






























I think Liz captured him well! (Thank you Jules!)I'm SO proud of my boy! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Mominis (Jun 4, 2010)

Jeepers Creepers! He's really nice!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Jun 4, 2010)

All I can say is Wow!!! All of that in 29.75 inches???? Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Sterling (Jun 4, 2010)

WHERE have you been hiding this boy??!!! I don't remember seeing him as a baby. Breathtakingly beautiful!!!


----------



## 3EagleFarm (Jun 4, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Connie P (Jun 4, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous Robin!


----------



## Becky (Jun 4, 2010)

Beautiful!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jun 4, 2010)

wowzer! What a fantastic boy - he looks like he has a tuxedo on - LOL - that was my first thought. ha

You've kept him in the background until this unveiling? Has he always been with you or did you acquire him BACK from someone?

Gotta say he's the best kept secret so far! LOL

Congrats - and Liz does awesome photos always!


----------



## DianeT (Jun 4, 2010)

Gorgeous Boy



Beautiful pictures!!!!!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jun 4, 2010)

There he is! Finally!

Pooka really has matured into a beautiful little stallion. I think he has done his daddy proud!

When Robin says no coditioning or anything. She means it. I never worked or sweated him once while he was here before for the shoot. Just worked on halter stuff and clipped him.

Liz did an awesome job on our little shoot here. I can't wait to share the pictures of my 3 horses.



Now I just gotta find the time to do it!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jun 4, 2010)

WOW. He's stunning.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 4, 2010)

Holy Smokes Batman....that is one handsome boy!! And Small!! No wonder your Santas helper...you can keep a secret!! If he was in my barn you can bet your booty I'd be telling everyone!! Congratulations





heidi


----------



## ruffian (Jun 4, 2010)

VERRRRYYYY nice!! He's gorgeous Robin!


----------



## Songcatcher (Jun 4, 2010)

Gorgeous boy Robin!



You have got to learn to talk more.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jun 4, 2010)

He's gorgeous Robin!


----------



## lilnickers (Jun 4, 2010)

Woo hoo!!! He has that "knock your socks off" look





And to think he is under 30".....wow!

Congratulations, Robin


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh my


----------



## Dona (Jun 4, 2010)

OMG....where have you been keeping this little stunner, Robin????

He is VERY handsome.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 4, 2010)

OMG Robin! He is Absolutely Fantastic. I remember him! I adored his face markings as foal and Wow look at him now.. so handsome. Don't you love it when a plan comes together? couldn't happen to a nicer person either.


----------



## Zipper (Jun 4, 2010)

He is beautiful. Do you have baby pictures of him? I would like to see what he looks like.

It is great that you have his full brother also that looks the same.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 4, 2010)

OOO He is AWESOME!!!! You probably should send him to Iowa for a while!


----------



## Charley (Jun 4, 2010)

WOW Robin....simply stunning...and small, he's got it all!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jun 4, 2010)

GA GA, WOW, GORGEOUS!






CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow that is awesome! Great pics. But Liz always gets some wonderful pics to keep forever! Congrats!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jun 4, 2010)

Yeah Robin!



I was going crazy wondering when you were going to do the "unveiling"!!! He's such a natural beauty that's for sure. And he was a pleasure to handle. Thanks for letting me do the honors at the shoot.

Congrats again. You and Karrell are rightfully proud



Hugs to you both.


----------



## little lady (Jun 4, 2010)

Good thing you gave us a warning...wow



even with the shades on he is loud! What a gorgeous horse and those pictures are fantastic!!



What are your plans for him?


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 4, 2010)

What an exciting little guy! And how cool that you not only get to say that he's yours, but your breeding too!


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh Robin he has matured into a wonderful little stallion you have a right to be so proud of him. I am honored to have his full sister in my barn and plan to breed her for the 1st time this year. He should be in a showring for sure. What a gorgeous boy in a tiny package. The pics are super.


----------



## Loess Hills (Jun 4, 2010)

That is one incredible "Splash of Perfection"! That neck is to die for!

 

Congratulations on your breeding program, Robin. One can see that there are many years of throught and effort behind the picture.


----------



## Reble (Jun 4, 2010)

You sure have a show stopper there.

CONGRATULATIONS on a great breeding program.





Conformation, size, and color


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jun 4, 2010)

WOW Robin! He is GORGEOUS!



I can see why you were so excited. Congratulations to you and Karrell. You have every right to be proud.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Jun 4, 2010)

Gorgeous boy!!!!





Sheri


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow! I love him!! I can only imagine the excitement as he was born! That wonderful face, some white markings on the black and then, WOW, all white! So cool!! I so with I could have foals like that!! I guess I need a stallion with more flash. But I just love my little Levi aka Fabio, way too much!!


----------



## minimule (Jun 4, 2010)

Did I get my point across?????

He's AMAZING Robin. Would love to see him in person some time!!!!


----------



## PaintNminis (Jun 4, 2010)

WOW


----------



## Equuisize (Jun 4, 2010)

He looks like he's dressed for his wedding in a tux with tails.

Stunning color & pattern!


----------



## Joanne (Jun 4, 2010)

Under 30 inches and beautiful!!!

Wow! Bet you cannot wait to see his first foals!


----------



## Magic (Jun 4, 2010)

Talk about gorgeous!!





Robin knows horses. On her website you'll see casual snapshots of her horses, that just DON'T do them justice. I bought a Lotto filly from her and talk about REFINED!



Robin doesn't show but I'll tell you what-- anyone who buys a horse from her will definitely be able to take said horse into the show ring and blow people away!

Congrats on getting pics done of the Pooka, Robin! This will help show just how nice your horses really are!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 4, 2010)

Oooooh My Robin. He is simply beautiful. Actually, he would be a beautiful horse even without his stunning color! And of course, the pictures are wonderful!

Congratulations to all involved.

Charlotte

p.s. and thank you for not razoring his nose! I'm not a big fan of the Rudolph look.


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (Jun 4, 2010)

I remember when he was born, I told you I wanted to see pic's and you thought he was thin and didn't want to post pic's. When I saw him









I said he is beyond AWESOME, and NOT thin. Talked you into posting his picture, and everyone loved him as much as myself. Loved him even more when I saw him in real life...he is as awesome as the portrait. Always anxious to see what Nort and Muffy have, they truly do make beautiful music together. I can only dream of having one of theirs some day. For now I enjoy how happy they make you, you deserve it.

Love you (((HUGS)))


----------



## wildoak (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow is right! He's matured into an absolutely gorgeous stallion, congratulations Robin!

Jan


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 4, 2010)

_*STUNNING....*_


----------



## bannerminis (Jun 4, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous boy


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 4, 2010)

WOW!!! He is really striking! (No pun intended, LOL) His markings are so... well, different but what a nice boy!


----------



## REO (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you all SO much!





I'm so proud of Nort and of Muffy (all my horses)

Instead of showing, we've been concentrating on breeding better & better horses. Now I wish I could show them!

I have not been hiding him!





He's still right there on my colt page, along with his brother!

I just wish Nort & Muffy would have a filly big enough for me to keep LOL!

Pooka was a cute colt. So was his brother. As a yearling Pooka was goofy looking but still nice. Then all of a sudden this Spring............BAM! HOLY COW!



He is exactly as you see him! And his brother is on track to be the same! I can't wait to see him next Spring!

LOL Charlotte! Me too! I remember when Becky had Nort showing him I asked her not to razor his nose and I know she wouldn't have anyway.





Rhonda, I have "lil nort" on my desk and maybe some day I'll be lucky enough to have a lil pooka!

Shawna, Suki is his sister! I need new pics of my horses LOL!

Katie! I have your drawing of Nort right above the sweet one you did of Pooka and Panache! Thank you!

Thanks Parm, I was ready to keel over that day & he did well for you!

Anita, I'd love to see pics of Inky when you get time!

Lori



Give Roz a kiss for me! Her lil full sister has one blue eye and is just as sweet!

Sorry I'm rambling, my horses and the forum (are my friends, my family) are my world so I'm so excited to share Pooka with you. Next to Nort, I LOVE him the most. And we almost lost him in Feb to an accident he got himself into during an ice storm. Thank God Karrel saw him out the window and we got him out of it and into the house. It was a close thing! My poor baby in shock on my dining room floor and no elect/heat in the house! But with our care, he made it! He still has big scars though.

I've heard people say that the pros "fix" the photos of these horses. I was there and on the end of the lead for a few of them, and watched Jule's & Paremela's horses get theirs and it's all the real deal! I'm SO proud to have Liz pics of his daddy Nort (thanks Becky) and now his son!

Now Jules, & Parm, HURRY UP!


----------



## Becky (Jun 4, 2010)

Robin, I think it's so great to have father-son Liz pics! They are just gorgeous!





Congratulations on your breeding program. It's working!

I'm with you on the razoring. I don't like to see large areas of pink skin razored. I'm showing three horses this year with lots of pink skinned white. I'm not razoring them and they are doing well in the show ring.


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 4, 2010)

Beautiful, Robin!!!! I love him


----------



## REO (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks Becky!





17 years of blood, sweat & tears! Just wish *I* could take decent pics LOL!

One thing for sure, you and Charlotte groom like nobody's business!

There are scant few I would have trusted Nort to.





I remember how relieved I was that you and I were on the same page about razoring white noses! IE: EW!


----------



## Tiny Hooves (Jun 4, 2010)

Congrat's!!!! What a WOW 






 gorgeous boy!!!!!


----------



## yellerroseintx (Jun 4, 2010)

HOT DANG GOOD GOSH OH MIGHTY!!!! Now thats some boy you have there!!! W O W!!!!!!!!!!! sorry..can't write anymore..drooling


----------



## Kippy (Jun 4, 2010)

Oh my! He is just wonderful! I always admire your horses and especially love Nort. Now he is passing that "it factor" on to his kids. Woo hoo! I can't imagine how pleased you must be. This colt is something special. Congratulations on a great breeding program.


----------



## Mona (Jun 4, 2010)

What a handsome little boy Robin!!


----------



## rockin r (Jun 4, 2010)

I just left Robins.....He is a flashy litle guy. And knows it too! Maybe a Husband for Ziggi next year?! We'll see! He is breath taking Robin!


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 4, 2010)

O my o my he wants to come live at my house

I love his markings

I love his sire


----------



## wrs (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow, stunning!



Very nice colt you have there.


----------



## Riverdance (Jun 4, 2010)

Pretty boy and I LOVE his markings!!!


----------



## zoey829 (Jun 4, 2010)

Congrats he is beautiful!!!!!!!!!



REO said:


> I've waited a LONG time for this!!!
> 
> Intoducing my new stallion!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jill (Jun 5, 2010)

He is a very handsome boy



And I love the name


----------



## REO (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!





I love his name too Jill!





Now you see why I _had_ to name him that!





It was wonderful seeing you yesterday Theresa!


----------



## Miniature217 (Jun 5, 2010)

He is so pretty.


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 5, 2010)

Hey

You can send his dam to me




I love his dam and sire foals they are GREAT LOOKING FOALS


----------



## horsehug (Jun 5, 2010)

He is Beyond Words, Robin 

And I am SOO happy for you!! 

Susan O.


----------



## miniwhinny74 (Jun 5, 2010)

He's ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!!!


----------



## Miniv (Jun 5, 2010)

Robin,

I just am throwing in a second comment here.......

First..How in the h*ck am I supposed to teach my daughter about basic conformation when you throw us all "HORSEY EYE CANDY"!!! ???



(He's actually gorgeous, btw.)

And secondly, if you keep us all up to date with your beautiful man, we will ALL have a bit of "ownership" with him ......you KNOW that, right?


----------



## REO (Jun 5, 2010)

MA, Show Larry! I still have pics of Larry and 10 month old Nort when he trailered him to me! Now look 6 years later at his son!





BTW, If you watch Harvey with Jimmy Stewart, you'll find out that a Pooka is what Harvey was, A mischevious spirit in animal form.






Thank you all for your kind words about my beloved boy! He and his daddy are my HEART


----------



## Tami (Jun 6, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous....


----------



## Gena (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG Robin, he is so BEAUTIFUL!!! And all in a wonderful, small package! You have been truly blessed!!! I would love to see you get this one into the show ring! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## mizbeth (Jun 6, 2010)

He is VERY STRIKING Robin! I love the one of him rearing.............

Congrats, don't you just love it when they come together?

Beth


----------



## REO (Jun 6, 2010)

So would I Gena!

From the second he was born, I've been wrapped around his lil hoof!

Beth, can you email me? Got your PM.

[email protected]

Thanks everyone! I can't wait to see Pooka babies someday!

I AM blessed!


----------



## jegray21 (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG! What an awesome guy! His markings are incredible : )


----------



## Getitia (Jun 7, 2010)

Good things come to those that wait



- Congratulations on a gorgeous boy. You did great



- Seems like only yesterday that his sire was just a baby. Time truly flys.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jun 7, 2010)

Sun glasses! HA! I think that I am permanently BLINDED! OMG! Robin, congrats, The Pooka is FABULOUS!!! I am so happy for you!

love,

Robin


----------



## Mini Horse Lover (Jun 7, 2010)

He is gorgeous! Holly is right about the tuxedo! I think he's wearing one too because he's fancy!


----------



## vvf (Jun 7, 2010)

He is just BEAUTIFUL !!!


----------



## Relic (Jun 7, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL...just would love to have one like him


----------

